# Can Girl's Ride a Guy's Bike?



## dibbs (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm looking into starting freeride mtbing. I like the look of the guy's bikes better than some of the girl's ones. I think a small framed guy's bike would work for me. Do any of you girl's ride a guy's bike?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

i have no women's specific bikes at all, and i own a few bikes


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a rather short girl (5') that fits on a man's bike frame geometry better than WSD...

all 3 of my mtn bikes are mens 

my roadie is a wsd but merely for the short standover and 700cc wheels!


----------



## dibbs (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok thanks for the replies! I just wanted to see what other girls thought before going out and buying a bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheclimbs (Oct 27, 2004)

I think it's most important to just find a bike that fits you properly. I have 3 bikes and none of them are woman specific.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I've never owned a women's bike until this year. I'm 5'9" and never thought I needed one - I've been doing pretty good on men's bikes all these years. But I will say my Transition Syren fits me so well and the shorter wheelbase and ease of flicking it around and popping the front wheel up over obstacles makes me feel more confident on it than any other bike I've ridden so far. Mind you, I'm not selling any of my other unisex bikes (DH, SS) but it does make me wonder if they couldn't be improved for me as well if they followed similar design concepts.

If you have the opportunity, check out both and see what feels best for you.


----------



## glorycoree (Jun 7, 2008)

I would say test every bike you can get your hands on. Women specific or not. You'll know when you are sitting on the right one. =)


----------



## sullycyn (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't ride a wsd bike since i'm 6' tall. they dn't make wsd for tall women.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

sullycyn said:


> I can't ride a wsd bike since i'm 6' tall. they dn't make wsd for tall women.


I'm 5'9" and fit very comfortably on a Medium Transition Syren. I would think you'd fit on a Large.


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

sheclimbs said:


> I think it's most important to just find a bike that fits you properly.


:thumbsup: Shop around until you find the right bike for YOU.


----------



## covegirl (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm 5'8 and have always ridden guys bikes although I don't think of them as "just for guys" but just bikes- I tend to ride a small frame for freeride and medium for cross country, womens specific bikes are still reasonably new. I think if you are shorter than around 5'6 then maybe a WSD bike is a good idea but that could be true for a small guy too!

What I dislike about WSD bikes is that they tend to come in girlie colours or with floral patterns. I prefer something that looks as rugged as the terrain its built to ride on!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

connie said:


> IBut I will say my Transition Syren fits me so well and the shorter wheelbase and ease of flicking it around and popping the front wheel up over obstacles makes me feel more confident on it than any other bike I've ridden so far.


A lot of guys want to ride this bike for that exact reason!

I was on the Large Syren, I'm 5'9"!

I also found it to be sturdy, steady and quick. I wouldn't have wanted to be on a smaller bike either!

I find most women's specific bikes would benefit shorter women or women/people with shorter legs. If you have a 'standard' body type... leg / torso length, you just need to find the bike with the right stand over and length (theoretical top tube ) that's right for you!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

SJ (rocknrollbarbie) doesn't have any women specific bikes. However, I do
make sure that her cockpit and contact points (saddle and grip) are comfortable for her... Her roadie is a regular 52cm and all her mountain bikes are small (16's or 17's).


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm 5'7" and love the 15" frame Syren (not sure if it's the small or med). It's the only Women's bike I've ever found comfortable....I just need to justify buying one!!!

My Chumba is a small and could have easily fit the Med, but I like a small bike....much more fun!


----------



## D-Raze (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm 6ft, slim and toned and I ride on mens Giant X0 Reign Large in Japan - which is a medium in the US I think. So far its great although I changed to a more female orientated seat and I have bought a collection of parts to latch on yet, but have not found the time so far.

This bike feels far more stable on the techy DH and Freeride stuff here in Japan though. I think a smaller model would have been more nimble yet just not quite FR enough for me.

I also do not think of them as GUYS bikes...I just think of them as peoples bikes. Not everything has to be black and white Male and female...the metal is unbiast towards gender as is the design generally. And besides...as much as I love doing all the girlie stuff, I really do hate PINK.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm 5'6" and women's bikes don't fit me right. I have a long torso, so that will be a factor, too. I say go into a decent LBS and talk to them about it and fitting you on a bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry, Ladies for chimin' in, just trying to be helpful. My wife is 5'7" and rides a Large Cannondale Silk Trail 400. I had to slide the seat slightly forward and rotate the riser bars back a little, but it fits her well. She prefers a men's bike Now if I could just get her on some singletrack...


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

My wife rides moots ybb and mootaineer and loves both of them. She also rides cannondale SS and likes it. None of these bikes is w-specific. Ride what fits and what you like.


----------



## Kimbosaurus (May 29, 2008)

"Unisex" or guys bikes are designed for men and always have been. Generally speaking men are proportionally longer in the torso and women are more "leggy," (or shorter in the torso). 

The main change that bike companies have made in their women's frames is the length of the top tube in order to accommodate women's shorter torsos. In order to maintain the geometry that is specific to that bike, the other aspects of the geometry also have to change so you end up getting a shorter seat tube too.

Another benefit is that the handlebars and seat that come stock are women's specific and since typically our sits bones are wider and our shoulders and hands are smaller this can save you changing out equipment.

However, if you are not too leggy, you probably can ride a unisex bike, as I do.

If you divide your height by your inseam (your real inseam, not the jeans number) you'll get a number around 2. Men tend to get a number around or above 2.1. For instance my father and I have the same inseam but he is 4 inches taller. [Me: 62.5 inches tall/30 inch inseam=2.08, My Dad: 67 inches tall/30 inch inseam=2.2) I'm not what you would call a leggy girl. 

If you aren't into the number thing..the best advice I read here so far is to ride them. Your body will tell you what fits.


----------



## lkgeo (Oct 31, 2006)

poff said:


> My wife rides moots ybb and mootaineer and loves both of them. She also rides cannondale SS and likes it. None of these bikes is w-specific. Ride what fits and what you like.


oh - I'm JEALOUS!!!! 

But anyway - I have one WSB; my other bikes aren't. One subtle issue I've seen (imo, and as a x-c rider) is shop recommendations for too tall/big of a frame. Happened with my husband too - he almost ended up with too big of a bike. We like a fair amount of clearance over the top tube, as well as the fit across.


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

I can relate. I am 6'0 as well but my legs have a 36" inseam. I ride a mens large and I am considering changing to a mens Xlarge. I never even considered a Womens specific bike, just thought I would be too tall as well. Best way for me to try bikes is try and hit up the demo days that many bike shops advertise or at mtb races. That way you can try many different bikes in all sizes.



sullycyn said:


> I can't ride a wsd bike since i'm 6' tall. they dn't make wsd for tall women.


----------

